# Help with Reformation Puppet Show Script



## Thole (Oct 18, 2013)

I saw an old thread about a Reformation Day Puppet Show Script (2008). Semper Fidelis was the original poster. There is a link to the script that doesn't work. I'm presuming this is because the thread is closed. Would anyone be able to help me get a copy of that script? I'm wanting to do the puppet show at my church. Thanks!


----------

